# Drexel University--finally accepted



## matt01 (Sep 8, 2004)

After months of waiting, I have finally received the letter letting me know that I have been accepted as a graduate student at Drexel University--Library Science.

It had been so long that I was actively looking at other schools. Now I have just a couple of weeks to get ready for class. I knew that I wouldn't have much of a break off of school, but it hasn't even been a month yet. :book: 

Lord willing I will be able to finish the program in a year and a half...


----------

